# Liqui Moly or Mobil 1



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

It is time again for an oil change. I heard people talking about Liqui Moly, but I always used Castrol or Mobil 1. Lately I used the last one. 

What are others using for the 2.5L?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I switched to Liqui Moly from motul and the timing chains quieted down. Not sure if that really means anything though. I found both were good performance and lasted well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i can only speak from experience and based on my oil analysis results... 

Liqui moly is an amazing oil. The motor is fairly quiet, the fuel economy is good, the performance is on point and Friction inside the motor (engine wear) is at a "very very minimum" or so the reports say... 

For all this, i cant help but recommend Liqui Moly!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Not Mobil1. At least not for this cowboy. That stuff burned off like crazy on me. I've used Castrol, LiquiMoly, and Amsoil since. Amsoil made the engine idle much smoother than any of the other oils have but every oil I've used but Mobil has been good as far as life and burn-off goes.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm on my first oil change with Liqui Moly, been using Castrol for the first 180,000km. 

Motor seems to be much quieter since (1000kms since the change) 
Performance seems to be the same 

Gonna get an analysis done on the next change, which will be when I install my turbo.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

My Chevy 4.3L V6 made it to 327,000 miles on Mobil 1  
When I hit 35,000 in my VW, I think I'll try Liqui Moly.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to agree that the Mobil 1 oil goes quickly as i have to add a little. i have a trip to FL next week and so I guess i will be trying something else. 

Does anyone use the 5W40? I have seen some folks going to 0W40, but I am not sure I like that


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I did a single 0W40 change over last winter. I hated it and went back to 5W40 for the next oil change.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

alwaysdutch said:


> I have to agree that the Mobil 1 oil goes quickly as i have to add a little. i have a trip to FL next week and so I guess i will be trying something else.
> 
> Does anyone use the 5W40? I have seen some folks going to 0W40, but I am not sure I like that


 I've used Mobil 1 both 0w40 & 5w40 and burned through a quart by 3K. And I thought the motor was a bit noisier. Not saying it's bad oil, but I didn't like it on this car. 

Actually I've been using Pentosin for my last couple of changes and that seems to have held up decently. There's a Napa around here that carries it too which is cool.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Liqui Moly or bust! 
i have been using the 5w-40 synthoil premium and ceratec with good results


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dont use Mobil 1 in this engine as others have said. Its tends to burn up quite abit. Pentosin is pretty cheap and good quality, thats what Ive been using the past couple years. Heard nothing but good things about LiquiMoly tho so id go with that.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

It isnt either mentioned, but I have used the RotellaT6 with good results. I did this for my first oil change after I bought the car used. Not sure what the previous owner used, but the chains quieted down quite a bit. I needed an oil change bad, and didnt have Mobil1 or Amsoil close by at the time. Glad I didnt do the Mobil1 after all, after hearing the negative comments.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to try Liqui moly next oil change. You guys got any oil filter you prefer or just use OEM?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Dont use Mobil 1 in this engine as others have said. Its tends to burn up quite abit. Pentosin is pretty cheap and good quality, thats what Ive been using the past couple years. Heard nothing but good things about LiquiMoly tho so id go with that.


 I'll second Pentosin :thumbup:


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> I'm going to try Liqui moly next oil change. You guys got any oil filter you prefer or just use OEM?


 OEM only be cause it's impossible to find them anywhere else. Fram does make a cartridge filter for our motor's (part no CH9911), but they always seem to be out of stock at any of the parts stores or Walmart. Only about $5 more from the dealer anyway and mine usually throws in a free crush washer...oooh wowee lol


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Running a quart every 3K is what I have seen too, so that is the reason i started asking  

As for the filter, VW sells the Mann, which I can get here around as well from several stores. I am going to take some attention to the sound of the engine and see if it will make a difference.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I use K&N oil filters sometimes, a little cheaper than oem but they are quality.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

HelloMyNameIs said:


> OEM only be cause it's impossible to find them anywhere else. Fram does make a cartridge filter for our motor's (part no CH9911), but they always seem to be out of stock at any of the parts stores or Walmart. Only about $5 more from the dealer anyway and mine usually throws in a free crush washer...oooh wowee lol


 The NAPA stores up here in the Tampa area have the Mann filters (exact same as OEM) for about $10. Not much cheaper than the dealer but, for me, they are much closer to my home if I run out of stock and need a filter faster than online delivery. NAPA usually has a really good selection of european car parts in stock.


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

Where do you get this liqui moly from?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Local napa store or European tuner shop. Online at ecstuning, urotuning, bavauto, yapscarparts, fcpeuro.... To name a few 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought it today and did the oil change. All sounds very quite but I assume it takes a few miles to get it to work in.... It was $38.50 at NAPA.....


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

I used Mobil1 0W40 on my first oil change and after 3k I'm still on the full mark on the dipstick. I used it on my old GTI too, no problem. I thought it ran smoother on the 1.8T than the castrol 5W40 that I used prior to that.
FWIW, my wife has had 2 Honda Pilots on which I have done oil changes. The first one always used up oil even from new but the next one hasn't used a drop after 2 changes and 20k+ miles. I used Mobil 1 0W20 on both since that is what Honda specs.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

When I did my oil change about 800-900 miles ago I used Mobil 1 0w-40 and so far I'm loving it more than which was last in there which was 5w-40 used at a VW dealer them selves.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

GTACanuck said:


> I'm on my first oil change with Liqui Moly, been using Castrol for the first 180,000km.
> 
> Motor seems to be much quieter since (1000kms since the change)
> Performance seems to be the same
> ...


You still haven't done this? Wow weren't you going to put it on at a show last year? Well when you get to it I would like to hear your thoughts about it.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I did mine last weekend with Liqui Moly 5W40 and I have to say that the car does sound better than with Mobil 1 5W40. It might be imagination, but that counts too, right?? LOL


----------



## Erickxcr (Oct 31, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zb8rmgk0vlrxy5j/Photo Jan 28, 8 14 10 AM.jpg

If you can see the link its the oil I'm using now.
My last 5k miles I was using M1 0w40 and seemed fine for first 2-3k miles after felt engine a, lil sluggish and the oil got dark really fast afterwards and seemed to get thin. I do a lot of driving daily (have put 119 miles in one day) now trying the liqui moly to see how it goes.

My car is a 2nd hand 04 mk4 1.8t awp with 118k miles when I got it a couple months ago did a m1 0w40 oil change and now with 123k miles switched to LM 5w40 synthoil premium fully synthetic with napa gold 1393 OF .
Feels buttery smooth now, lets see after a few k- miles ! Also thinking of doing a blackstone lab test on the oil at a couple k-miles.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i dont think its your imagination, this stuff really works. if you check the specs on the back of that bottle you can see that the oil is rated highest in film strength, then age resistance, and deposit prevention. i also recommend to try some of their anti friction additives for additional wear protection and smoother motor. i know there are a few blackstone lab reports on here analyzing this oil, thygreyt is one of them. i have gone up to 7500 miles on the same oil before it gets dirty and feels like its losing viscosity.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> You still haven't done this? Wow weren't you going to put it on at a show last year? Well when you get to it I would like to hear your thoughts about it.


Haha yeah, I had some financial setbacks last year that I had to clear up. By time I had the cash to do it, it was already winter. 

The process is already in full swing, should be installed within the next couple months! :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> Well, I did mine last weekend with Liqui Moly 5W40 and I have to say that the car does sound better than with Mobil 1 5W40. It might be imagination, but that counts too, right?? LOL


I agree with nickbeezy... Liqui moly is qualit oil... 

Its funny, the way i see it: it delivers better quality than expected... 
If you use the oil in addition to some of their additives you will notice impressive results. These results include a quieter engine, better mpg, better long term reliability, less oil burned, etc.

Sure its a tiny bit more expensive, but its definetely worth it... And its readily available online!!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Which additive is recommended for general improvement?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

GTACanuck said:


> Haha yeah, I had some financial setbacks last year that I had to clear up. By time I had the cash to do it, it was already winter.
> 
> The process is already in full swing, should be installed within the next couple months! :thumbup:


:thumbup:


Oh and I switched to Liqui Moly this summer before that I was using Total and LM is cheaper. I put 10k on the LM this summer didnt get it tested but it seemed like it held up pretty well and only burnt one quart that entire 10k. Usually do changes every 5k and will continue to use LM.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

alwaysdutch said:


> Which additive is recommended for general improvement?



This. In for answers.

I just did my 5k oil change at 45k miles with Pentosin. Second time I've used it. I will probably use Liqui Moly for my next one because of everyones high recommendations.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i usually use the synthol premium 5w-40... but for my next oil change i'll use the yellow one (german). That stuff is not yet available on the states... i'll let you know how it goes!   









btw, notice that liqui moly is now 502 aproved. 

this is the "other stuff"








both ceratec and MoS2 are anti-friction additives. both are different in composition, but they will have somewhat similar effects.

you can only use one of them at a time, and you cant use them too frequently (about 20-30k on each one) because they sorta stay on the engine for a prolonged effecct.

the intake system purge is to clean the manifold and intake system

the engine flush is to remove all the stuff from the additives and any gunk that the oil may leave behind (on my car, the liqui moly leaves nothing)

the 2 white cans are unimportant at the moment... 

valve clean is to clean valves (you mix it on the fuel)

and oct boost is ... to raise the octane of the fuel.. lol.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I looked at their website and was wondering about the first two cans.....


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

alwaysdutch said:


> I looked at their website and was wondering about the first two cans.....


go with the ceratec! that is what i have been using recently. i first used MoS2 but that is older technology. ceramic additives are the new thing. All their products are TUV certified so I find that liqui moly products always do as advertised and is not snake oil. best way to describe how the car feels is smooth and quiet, no more loud valvetrain, and upon acceleration car feels frictionless, when engine braking the car just glides. i have noticed slightly better gas mileage, and motor seems to be running cooler(but i have no official data)

ceratec product description

dyno sheet

additive catalog (explains each one)

thygreyt"s analysis showing 5w40 vs 5w40+ MoS2 additive (note the low levels of wear indicated)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

notice where it says:
..."your wear was already below average"

proper lubbing goes a long way.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> Local napa store or European tuner shop. Online at ecstuning, urotuning, bavauto, yapscarparts, fcpeuro.... To name a few
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Went to the NAPA over by Bap Geon off Jefferson on Friday and the guy in there said they don't carry Lubro Moly. I then went to Bap and got Pentonsin, didn't think to ask if they had it there haha. Was gonna try it this oil change but all well. :heart: Pentonsin


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Went to the NAPA over by Bap Geon off Jefferson on Friday and the guy in there said they don't carry Lubro Moly. I then went to Bap and got Pentonsin, didn't think to ask if they had it there haha. Was gonna try it this oil change but all well. :heart: Pentonsin


if i had to try something other than liqui moly i would try pentonsin, motul, or total.:beer: they are all good oils.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

This is where I get mine http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Rabbit/Engine/513/1


----------

